# Citizen X-8 Cosmotron



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A few pictures of the rare Citizen X-8 Cosmotron.....Caravelle (Bulova) also used this movement (re-badged).


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I like that, very nice I have to say


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

First time i see one of this.. very interesting.. thanks for the pic.

It is very courious the balance wheel.. so "solid".

S!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

compas said:


> It is very curious the balance wheel.. so "solid".


Hi Compas,

You are quite correct; those electronic watches that have a fixed, non-moving coil (like this Citizen) have near "solid" balance wheels because they have several iron segments on the balance wheel periphery that the coil impulses.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do like "tv" watches.

Nice one hawkster


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> compas said:
> 
> 
> > It is very curious the balance wheel.. so "solid".
> ...


Very interesting, thanks a lot Paul.

The design reminds me to the Omega F300hz: steel case, pearl grey dial, black hands, red logo... is it possible?? or this watch is sooner than the omega

Anyway it seems to be a high quality watch: fine adjust, solid links strap... i suppose this kind of wacth must be a high category price on his time

Thanks again

Fernando


----------

